# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Awning Foldable Arm / Chain Repair

## MecAut

Hi there.
I need to fix my backyard awning - the chain links ruptured and the wind blew away somehow one of the connectors below. 
Have you ever seen this? I am struggling to find this part. The awning manufacturer can't help also as they discontinued this product & don't care for service.   
Thanks for your support.

----------

